# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Outo auto linjalla - havaintoja sieltä täältä 2010

## jtm

Aloitetaanpa JLF:n historian toinen vuosikymmen ainakin minulle mieluisella havainnolla.  :Very Happy: 

Pe 8.1 Tampere

Klo 16:15 vuorossa Tampereelta Kuohijoelle oli Pekolan #33(Volvo B10M-60 Wiima Finlandia). Itselleni tämä oli vasta ensimmäinen kerta Finlandian kyydissä.  :Laughing:

----------


## jtm

Tampereen linja-autoasemalta aamulla bongattua 14.1

Länsi-Linjojen #35 oli linjalla 79 klo 8:45 lähdössä ja viimeinen vuoro tänään on klo 16:15 TAYS:sta. Kuski sanoi, että matkustajat olivat vitsailleet uskaltaako tulla kyytiin.  :Laughing: 

SatLin #224 (Volvo B10M Carrus City) havaitsin linjalla 54 klo 8:45 saapuvan Tampereelle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:50 ----------




> Tampereen linja-autoasemalta aamulla bongattua 14.1
> 
> Länsi-Linjojen #35 oli linjalla 79 klo 8:45 lähdössä ja viimeinen vuoro tänään on klo 16:15 TAYS:sta. Kuski sanoi, että matkustajat olivat vitsailleet uskaltaako tulla kyytiin. 
> 
> SatLin #224 (Volvo B10M Carrus City) havaitsin linjalla 54 klo 8:45 saapuvan Tampereelle.


Näytti tuo SatLi vaikuttaneen Tampere - Nokia - Narva vuorossa. Havaitsin sen siinä puoli yhentoista aikaan Rollikan kohdalla menossa länteen joten ollut 10:20 vuorossa Tampereelta. Onkos tämä vain joku sattuma vai ihan vakioksi tulossa Tampereelle?  :Very Happy:  

Ja vähän havaintoo mitä unohdin eilen illalla laittaa...

Luopiosten linja #1 näkyi pitkästä aikaa klo 20 vuorossa Tampereelta ja sitten kysyin kuskilta, että mitäs tämä vanhus tässä vuorossa on niin sanoi, että #2 kuulemma ajanut pöpelikköön pahasti. Onko kenelläkään tarkempaa tietoa mitä tapahtunut?

----------


## kiitokurre

Luopioisten nro 2 oli valkeakoskella korjattavana ja sen verran näin autoa takaviistosta että kuljettajan puolelta oli pari kolme sivuluukkua vähän vääntyneitä. Auton etuosasta en sitten tiedä oliko ottanu osumaa. Jostain syystä Luopioisten nro 3 oli myös paikalla. Tämä oli siis tiistailta 12.1

----------


## GT8N

14.1.

Helsingistä 13.10 Mäntsälään lähtevässä vakiovuorossa KA #370 (Volvo B10M / Säffle System 2000). Yleensähän vuorossa on näkynyt Carruksen tuotteita.

----------


## ultrix

> Tampereen linja-autoasemalta aamulla bongattua 14.1
> 
> Länsi-Linjojen #35 oli linjalla 79 klo 8:45 lähdössä ja viimeinen vuoro tänään on klo 16:15 TAYS:sta. Kuski sanoi, että matkustajat olivat vitsailleet uskaltaako tulla kyytiin.


Auto oli myös 13.1. 16:15 lähteneessä vuorossa 80 TAYS - Kyröskoski. Etulinjakilpi oli pimeänä, mutta huomautin asiasta kuljettajalle ja tämä laittoi kilven päälle. Lisäkseni kyydissä oli jopa kaksi muuta matkustajaa, nousin itse pysäkiltä Yliopistonkatu kyytiin ja jäin jo Tampereen las:lla pois. Jostain syystä tariffikilpenä oli LL-kyltti, eikä yhteistariffikilpi. Matkakortti kelpasi silti, ilman muuta.

----------


## C3P

20.1. Kangasala-Valkeakoski linjalla Mattilan vuoroissa liikkui Tokee #2.

----------


## deepthroat

> 20.1. Kangasala-Valkeakoski linjalla Mattilan vuoroissa liikkui Tokee #2.


Viime viikolla eli olikohan 11.1 vuorossa oli Tokee #4, muutoin näkynyt Bova olevan linjalla.

----------


## jtm

Tiistaina 2.2 klo 6:30 vakiovuorossa Tampereelta Jyväskylään oli Paunun #99.

Tiistaina 2.2 klo 15:10 vakiovuorossa Jyväskylästä Tampereelle oli Paunun #25.

Tiistaina 2.2 klo 16:05 vuorossa linjalla 73 Tampere - Orivesi vuorossa oli Paunun EB-värinen #28.

----------


## deepthroat

> Tiistaina 2.2 klo 6:30 vakiovuorossa Tampereelta Jyväskylään oli Paunun #99.
> 
> Tiistaina 2.2 klo 15:10 vakiovuorossa Jyväskylästä Tampereelle oli Paunun #25.
> 
> Tiistaina 2.2 klo 16:05 vuorossa linjalla 73 Tampere - Orivesi vuorossa oli Paunun EB-värinen #28.


Ja kaikki nuo sitten aivan vakiosijoituksia. Tampereelta ajettava Jyväskylän vakio ajetaan Eb-autolla huoltokiertojen vuoksi ja tuo #28 taas on Oriveden vakiajokkeja.

----------


## jtm

> Ja kaikki nuo sitten aivan vakiosijoituksia. Tampereelta ajettava Jyväskylän vakio ajetaan Eb-autolla huoltokiertojen vuoksi ja tuo #28 taas on Oriveden vakiajokkeja.


Kiitos tiedosta.  :Wink:  Viimeksi olen itse havainnut tuossa Jyväskylästä tulevassa vuorossa #111, Jyväskylään jonkun nauhakilpisen Regalin kuin myös Oriveden vuorossa. Elikä kiitos tiedosta.

----------


## deepthroat

> Kiitos tiedosta.  Viimeksi olen itse havainnut tuossa Jyväskylästä tulevassa vuorossa #111, Jyväskylään jonkun nauhakilpisen Regalin kuin myös Oriveden vuorossa. Elikä kiitos tiedosta.


Vuoden vaihteesta autokierrot muuttuivat Tampere-Turku välin aikataulumuutosten vuoksi. Tuota Oriveden vuoroa ajetaan kolmella eri autolla viikon aikana, eli #26, #28 ja #112

----------


## jtm

Aamusta yhdeksän aikaan havaitsin PIKA Tampere - Ikaalinen vuorossa Länsilinjojen #88 (Volvo B10M 6x2 Carrus Vega)

----------


## killerpop

> Aamusta yhdeksän aikaan havaitsin PIKA Tampere - Ikaalinen vuorossa Länsilinjojen #88 (Volvo B10M 6x2 Carrus Vega)


Kysehän on maanantaisin ajettavasta 08:55 Tampere-Ikaalinen saattovuorosta, runkovuoron Hki-Vaasa (Tampereelta 9:00) ajoi Paunu #32, jos en väärin nähnyt.

----------


## hiiritaikuri

Yritin tänä iltana päästä Helsingistä Tampereelle ensin junalla, mutta asemalla odotti valitettavasti odotettu näky: junat myöhässä vähintään tunnin, ja asema täynnä Lappiin matkaavia hiihtolomalaisia varusteineen. Täytyi siis vaihtaa suunnitelmaan B, joka tarkoitti reipasta juoksujalan taitettua matkaa asemalta Oopperatalolle. Ehdin kuin ehdinkin Paunun 20.45 Kampista lähteneeseen EB-vuoroon. Tässä vuorossa oli Paunun #99, mutta jo Kehä I:n kohdalla voimansiirto prakasi, eikä kone ottanut kierroksia. Kuski sai himmailtua auton vaivalloisesti lentokentän kautta Keimolanporttiin, jonne tätä hajonnutta #99:ä tuli paikkaamaan Paunun #5. Tällä vehkeellä matka saatiin vietyä loppuun. 

VR nyt oli odotettavissa, mutta että bussitkin leviävät samaan aikaan  :Smile:

----------


## Huppu

En tiedä onko normaalia mutta,
Turku-Helsinki klo 16.30 erikoispika- eli expressvuoro liikennöitiin 23.2.2010 Vainion liikenteen omassa maalauksessa (ei siis expressbus värityksessä) olevalla linja-autolla #11.

----------


## jtm

Pekolan kuski sanoi, että maanantaina 22.2 oli ollut klo 16:15 Tampere - Kuohijoki vuorossa Pekolan #57 (Scania CK113CLB Katrineholm)  :Eek:  Ihmetteli missä kaikki bongarit oli  :Very Happy:  Sanoi, että saattaa tulla näkymään vielä Tampereen suunnalla, toivottavasti  :Wink: 

Tänään 26.2 havaitsin linjalla 54 auton mitä en itse ole kauhean usein ole havainnut Tampereen suunnalla eli SatLin #168 (Volvo B10M Ajokki Express).

----------


## killerpop

To 11.3.

Veolia Transport #622 klo 11:00 Tampere-Pori pikavuorossa.

----------


## jtm

To 11.3

Tampereen suunnalla linjalla 79 oli Veolian #713. Itse en ole ennen tätä nähnyt tässä joten voiko joku vahvistaa tuon  :Smile: 

PIKA Lahti - Tampere vuorossa oli Koiviston auton #387.

----------


## killerpop

> To 11.3
> 
> Tampereen suunnalla linjalla 79 oli Veolian #713. Itse en ole ennen tätä nähnyt tässä joten voiko joku vahvistaa tuon


Voin vahvistaa, tänään 12.3. samassa vuorossa oli VT #716. Sen sijaan #713 lähtee 9:10 vuoroa Muroleen kautta Virroille.

----------


## jtm

> Voin vahvistaa, tänään 12.3. samassa vuorossa oli VT #716. Sen sijaan #713 lähtee 9:10 vuoroa Muroleen kautta Virroille.


Johtuukohan nuo sijoitukset mahdollisesti noista tulevista autosiirroista SatLille?

Olen havainnut tällä viikolla, että Länsilinjojen #14 on viihtynyt PIKA Tampere - Kankaanpää vuorossa.

----------


## jtm

15.3 Maanantai

PIKA Pori - Tampere vuorossa oli SatLin #56.

----------


## Aleksi.K

29.03.10 Helsinki

PL 38 (Scania K113, Eagle 451 -90 EB) U189X 15.39 Helsinki-Kirkkonummi-Karjaa.

----------


## C3P

La 10.4.

Pika Tre-Lahti 16.00 Helmikkalan "uutuus" pätkä-Berkhof TYI-620 (ex-Kärkkäinen)

Jatkossa päätyönään lienee korvata Lotta Pälkäne-Valkeakoski linjalla.

----------


## killerpop

> La 10.4.
> 
> Pika Tre-Lahti 16.00 Helmikkalan "uutuus" pätkä-Berkhof TYI-620


Kas tässä tuosta lähdöstä kuvakin
Helmikkala (Tampere, 2010-04-10)

----------


## killerpop

Tampere-Urjala ja Tampere-Punkalaidun vuoroista on voinut löytää mm Satakunnan Liikenteen Borås-alkuperää olevat teli-Vegat #170 (23.4.) ja #171 (26.4.)
 

Satakunnan Liikenne #32 on puolestaan sekin ilmestynyt Pirkanmaalle ajaen linjalla 54 Forssa-Tampere, Tampere-Ideapark-Tampere ja Tampere-Forssa. Toisin kuin toisessa samanlaisessa nallebussissa (#27), on tässä vielä kaikki koristekapselit samaa sarjaa. Havainnot autosta 23.4. ja 26.4.


26.4. havaintosarjan päättäköön minulle uusi "ExpressBus", jonka oli määrä lähteä 18:10 Tampere - Ikaalinen pikavuoroa.

----------


## J_J

> 26.4. havaintosarjan päättäköön minulle uusi "ExpressBus", jonka oli määrä lähteä 18:10 Tampere - Ikaalinen pikavuoroa.


Tässä kulminoituu kusetus, vieläpä moninkertainen sellainen... Ensinnäkin, peritään matkustajalta mielestäni täysin aiheeton pikavuorolisä tarjoamalla huonompaa palvelua (vähemmän pysäkkejä) kuin ennen vakiovuorona ajettaessa. Kun vielä huomioidaan kaluston "taso", seuraa sanattomuus. Mikäli kyseessä ei olisi tälläkin kertaa sama yhtiö, olisi aamukahvi luultavasti mennyt väärään kurkkuun. Tämä aiheutti vain hymähdyksen kaikkien muiden viime aikojen alisuoritusten odotettavissa olevana jatkumona  :Sad:

----------


## jtm

30.4 Tampere

Joskus illan suussa keskustorille saapui Forssa - Tampere vuorosta Paunun #102 (Volvo B12M Volvo 9700H).

----------


## J_J

Vastavuoroisesti "naapuri" järjesti jälleen ei-positiivisessa mielessä "oudon auton linjalle" tänään... Eli klo 11.00 PIKAvuorossa Tampereelta Ikaalisiin liikehti Hakunilan Liikenteen entinen katuri-Lahtikko ZCJ-718 http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb3/kortti.php?uid=186

Ei siinä mitään, kyllähän tämä kuten viime viikkoinen AFL-235:kin on pikavuoroautoja parhaimmasta päästä. Kylä mua ainakin hävettäis pyytää pikalisää asiakkaalta tuollaisella katiskalla liikkuessa  :Wink:

----------


## Zambo

> 26.4. havaintosarjan päättäköön minulle uusi "ExpressBus", jonka oli määrä lähteä 18:10 Tampere - Ikaalinen pikavuoroa.


Kuva sopisi paremmin ExpressBusin alkutaipaleelle 90-luvun alkuun, kun tarvittavaa määrää kalustoa ei välttämättä ollut "siististi cool" väreissä.

----------


## Eppu

5.5.
Taisi olla Tampere-Pori pikavuorossa 15:00 lähdössä SatLi #18. Mahtaakohan jäädä pysyvämmäksikin sijoitukseksi...?

----------


## killerpop

> 5.5.
> Taisi olla Tampere-Pori pikavuorossa 15:00 lähdössä SatLi #18. Mahtaakohan jäädä pysyvämmäksikin sijoitukseksi...?


Kyllä vain oli, kuten oheinen kuva kertoo. Lopputulos voisi olla siistimpi, jos kilvessä näytettäisiin pelkkä määränpää, nyt tuntui olevan mahtumisen suhteen ongelmia...  :Wink: 
Satakunnan Liikenne #18 (Tampere, 2010-05-05)

----------


## JT

Pe 14.5. Pori

10-metrinen VT #857 (Volvo B9M Carrus Star 301, Sarpo-värit) 11.10 Pika Pori-Seinäjoki -vuorossa

----------


## Eppu

17.5.
Pika Tampere-Pori 15:00 lähdössä tällä kertaa SatLi #22.

----------


## killerpop

19.5. ja Satakunnan Liikenne tarjoaa jälleen mielenkiintoisia havaintoja

#107 pika Tampere-Turku  (Carrus Star 502, ex Veolia #607)
#66 pika Tampere-Pori (Lahti Eagle)

----------


## JT

Pe 21.5. Helsinki

Ventoniemi #56 (Volvo B10M Delta Star 501 10m) klo 17.00 Hyvinkää-Helsinki U485.

----------


## killerpop

La 22.5.2010

Satakunnan Liikenne #3 (Volvo 9700H) Tampere-Pori

----------


## jtm

Ti 18.5 Tampere

Helmikkalan PIKA-vuorot ajoi Paunun #11.

Pe 21.5 Tampere

PIKA Tampere - Helsinki vuorossa oli Paunun #28.

----------


## jtm

Perjantai 28.5

Klo 11:25 vuorossa Tampereelta Helsinkiin oli Länsilinjojen #62.

----------


## jtm

Torstai 3.6

Klo 16:15 vuorossa Tampereelta Kuohijoelle oli Pekolan #57 (Scania CK113CLB).  :Very Happy: 

Ja tänään Perjantaina edellämainitussa vuorossa oli Pekolan #33 (Volvo B10M-60 Wiima M500 Finlandia).  :Laughing:

----------


## jtm

5.6 Tampere

PIKA Tampere - Lahti vuorossa oli Pekolan #45

----------


## jtm

Maanantai 7.6 

Paunun #RGR-890 oli Virrat - Tampere vuorossa aamusta.

----------


## killerpop

Perjantai 11.6.2010

Osmo Aho #11 "Loma-Oskari" Volvo B10M Lahti Eagle 450 Helsinki-Kokkola -pikavuorossa.

----------


## Automies

22.6. iltapäivällä

Pohjolan Liikenne #40 (Scania K113 Lahti 451 Eagle vm. 1990) 
Express Helsinki-Turku -vuorossa

----------


## jtm

30.6 iltapäivä

SatLin #116 (Volvo B10M-C Eagle 560) Linjalla 54 Tampereella

----------


## jtm

1.7 Ruovesi


Virrat - Ruovesi - Orivesi - Tampere vuorossa oli Paunun #520 (Scania L113 CLB Carrus Fifty). Vuoro lähti Ruovedeltä 18:05. Siis piti mutta lähti 10 yli.

----------


## killerpop

2.7.

Tampere-Keuruu pikavuorossa (Matka-Mäkelä Oy) AHI-359 kilpinen MAN RHS 414, tutummin tunnettu S & P Lehtosen ajoista.

Tässä vielä kuvan kera

----------


## TEP70

6.7. Mikkeli

Pikavuoro Lappeenrannasta klo 18.30 Mikkeliin (klo 20.10) ajettiin normaalisti Lappeenrannan katuria ajavalla matalalla Ikaruksella #699. On tainnut olla jonkinasteinen kalustopula Lappeenrannassa. Näyttää olevan jopa ExpressBus-vuoro. Tuskin tuo nyt tiistai-iltana on minään lisäautonakaan ollut.

----------


## killerpop

9.7.
Paunulla Lempäälänkujan varikolle muuttanut #23 lähti 10:10 vuoroa 90Y Tampere-Olkahinen-Murole-Virrat. Lie ensimmäisiä kertoja, kun Olkahisten kautta ajetaan Paunun Regalilla. Kesäkuun ajan samassa vuorossa näky lähinnä autoa #777

----------


## TRe

> 6.7. Mikkeli
> 
> Pikavuoro Lappeenrannasta klo 18.30 Mikkeliin (klo 20.10) ajettiin normaalisti Lappeenrannan katuria ajavalla matalalla Ikaruksella #699. On tainnut olla jonkinasteinen kalustopula Lappeenrannassa. Näyttää olevan jopa ExpressBus-vuoro. Tuskin tuo nyt tiistai-iltana on minään lisäautonakaan ollut.


Ei taida olla ensimmäinen kerta. 
Autopulasta tuskin kesäaikaan on kysymys. Pikemminkin jatkuvasta tavasta siirrellä autoja. 
Oikea tapa olisi muuttaa tuo vuoro vakioksi.

Tästä lähtee kysely kuluttajaviranomaisille, miten asiakkaan pitää toimia, jos hänelle on myyty tällaiseeen matkaan EB lippu.

EB organisaatio voisi kyllä itsekin valvoa jäsenistönsä toimintaa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Näyttää olevan jopa ExpressBus-vuoro.


Jopa?? ExpressBus ei ole kovin hyvä laatustandardi. Nyt jo aika monta vuotta sitten matkustin Pohjolan Matkan EB-vuorossa eikä siinä voinut maksaa kortilla, vaikka EB (ainakin silloin) lupasi korttien kelpaavan. Aika paha laatuvirhe.

Niin kauan kuin muistan, PM/PTA on painetussa aikataulussaan kertonut, että heillä ei kortit käy.

----------


## jtm

Kamppi 11.7 sunnuntai

Klo 15 vuorossa Helsingistä Poriin PIKA-vuorossa oli SatLin #24.

----------


## killerpop

Pe 16.7

Pekolan likenteen Tampere-Lahti pikavuorossa Mikkolan Liikenteen #4 (Wiima M310)

----------


## J_J

> Pe 16.7
> 
> Pekolan likenteen Tampere-Lahti pikavuorossa Mikkolan Liikenteen #4 (Wiima M310)


Tämä taitaa olla sitä ExpressBus -"standardin" mukaista pikavuoroliikennettä. Vuokralleantaja muistanee varmasti periä riittävän suuren korvauksen auton lainasta naapuritalolle  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> Pe 16.7
> 
> Pekolan likenteen Tampere-Lahti pikavuorossa Mikkolan Liikenteen #4 (Wiima M310)

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> 


Mitähän tuossa oli tapahtunut? 
Pikavuoroauto (joka käsittääkseni näin suvella on Pekolan Lahden varikon auto) sipannut johonkin Hauhon lähelle ja sukulaisfirman ruåttiwiima haalittu äkkiä tilalle??? Hoppu on ainakin ollut, kun linjakilvissä on Hämeenlinna - Hauho. :-)

----------


## Miska

> Mitähän tuossa oli tapahtunut? 
> Pikavuoroauto (joka käsittääkseni näin suvella on Pekolan Lahden varikon auto) sipannut johonkin Hauhon lähelle ja sukulaisfirman ruåttiwiima haalittu äkkiä tilalle??? Hoppu on ainakin ollut, kun linjakilvissä on Hämeenlinna - Hauho. :-)


Perjantaina iltapäivällä Lahden linja-autoasemalla seisoskeli PIKA LAHTI-TAMPERE -kilvin Pekola 45 eli Norjasta uitettu alkupään Volvo 9700. Liekö tuo sitten jäänyt matkalle.

----------


## antsa

Oli kuulemma hajonnut Hauhon lähelle ja tuo tais olla ainoa mikä läheltä löytyi. Linjakilvistä ei löydy Tampere eikä Lahti mut olis ne kyllä voinu kääntää tyhjäks ?

----------


## IMF

Eilen ja tänään Tampere-Vaasa/Vaasa-Seinäjoki-Tampere pikavuorossa Länskän Volvo 8700. Auto oli yksi keväällä tulleista eli joko LL 22, LL 83 tai LL 84.

----------


## killerpop

No niin,

10.8.2010: Paunu #102 (Volvo 9700H) Tampere - Mänttä -vuorossa  :Very Happy:

----------


## jtm

> No niin,
> 
> 10.8.2010: Paunu #102 (Volvo 9700H) Tampere - Mänttä -vuorossa


Oli myös linjalla 71B  :Very Happy:

----------


## jtm

Torstai 2.9 Tampere L-asema

PIKA Tampere - Lahti vuoroon aamusta klo 8 oli lähdössä Paunun #30.

----------


## antsa

Lahti - Hämeenlinna vuorossa eilen Pekolan uusin uitto 19 CHN-919 Carrus Vega Volvo. Alta paistoi hieman vanha teksti Abrahamsson tms. Tietääkö kukaan enemmän tästä ? Siistinnäköinen oli tuo uutuus.

----------


## Hatka

> Torstai 2.9 Tampere L-asema
> 
> PIKA Tampere - Lahti vuoroon aamusta klo 8 oli lähdössä Paunun #30.


Pitäis olla mänttäläisten jättämänä vakiona ko. vuorolla. :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

14.9.

Satakunnan Liikenteen #196 (Kabus) Tampere-Pori -pikavuorossa. Sen verran, mutä tätä on tullut seurattua, on tässä Tampereelta ajettavassa vuorossa pääsääntöisesti ollut Star502/B10M (#129 mm).

----------


## Hasse

Kirkkonummi 6.10.2010 
Pohjolan Liikenne 71
Scania K320 IB4X2 Omni Express EKY-770
Wikström Busstrafik 
Scania K 400IB4X2 Omni Express EJY-388

----------


## JT

Pe 23.10.

Satakunnan Liikenne #17 (Volvo B10M / Carrus Star 602) @ Rauma-Helsinki (tuplaus?)
Länsilinjat #68 (Scania K114 6x2*4 / Lahti Eagle) @ 15:25 Hki-Kankaanpää

Pohjolan Liikenne #863 (Scania K113 / Lahti Eagle 451) @ 15:15 280 Hki-Hyönölä
-1. kerta kun itse havaitsin kulkevan Länsi-Uudellemaalle

----------


## killerpop

26.12.

Satakunnan Liikenne #177 (Carrus Fifty) otti hoitoonsa pikavuoron Tampereelta Huittisiin. Lähtöaika kuitenkin eksoottinen 19:50 (normaalisti 19:35).

----------


## J_J

> 26.12.
> 
> Satakunnan Liikenne #177 (Carrus Fifty) otti hoitoonsa pikavuoron Tampereelta Huittisiin. Lähtöaika kuitenkin eksoottinen 19:50 (normaalisti 19:35).


[offtopic]"länsilinjamainen" pikavuoron lähtöaika siis. Seuratkaapa, miten aikataulussa kerrotut lähtöajat esimerkiksi Tampereelta Helsinkiin toteutuvat klo 11.25 tai 13.30 lähdöillä... Samoin yhtiön etelästä saapuvien, Pohjanmaalle jatkavien pikavuorojen lähtöajat tuntuvat varsin usein olevan "viitteellisiä". Kello käy jo pitkällä aikatalulussa ilmoitetun lähtöajan jälkeistä aikaa, mutta autoa ei joko näy lainkaan, tai sitten se makaa rahtiasemalla luukut levällään mahdollisten maksavien matkustajien värjötellessä lähtölaiturissa epätietoisina siitä, tuleeko koko vuoroa ollenkaan...

Erityisen hupaisaksi tämän "viitteellisen aikataulun noudattamisen" tekee se, että vaikkapa tuon mainitsemani 11.25 Tre-Hki -lähdön viivästyessä välillä reilu parikymmentäkin minuuttia, auto kerääkin lähtölaiturista lopulta ison osan myös seuraavan, klo 12.00 lähteväksi merkityn vuoron matkustajista lähtien lopulta matkaan jopa puoli tuntia aikataulustaan myöhässä. Taitaa olla loppujen lopuksi varsin kannattavaa tuollaiset myöhästymiset: ensin pakataan auto kattoa myöten täyteen rahtia aikataulusta välittämättä, ja sitten kerätään vielä tolpalta seuraavan vuoron matkustajia kyytiin. Rahantuloa ei kaiketi voi estää...[/offtopic]

----------


## Zambo

> [offtopic]" Taitaa olla loppujen lopuksi varsin kannattavaa tuollaiset myöhästymiset: ensin pakataan auto kattoa myöten täyteen rahtia aikataulusta välittämättä, ja sitten kerätään vielä tolpalta seuraavan vuoron matkustajia kyytiin. Rahantuloa ei kaiketi voi estää...[/offtopic]


Ja vuoro jolta matkustajat viedään taitaa olla kilpailevan yrityksen, vai voiko yhteistyökumppaniksi kutsua.

----------


## J_J

> Ja vuoro jolta matkustajat viedään taitaa olla kilpailevan yrityksen, vai voiko yhteistyökumppaniksi kutsua.


Kutsuttakoon millä nimellä tahansa, mutta eri yrityksen vuoro on tässä tapauksessa se seuraava ainakin Tampereelta etelään. Pohjanmaan suuntaan saattaa mennä ko. yrityksenkin omia vuoroja.

Ei sillä, että allekirjoittaneella olisi penniäkään kiinni yhdenkään yrityksen lipputuloissa muuta kuin niitä käsittelevänä osapuolena. Mielestäni tuollainen välinpitämättömyys vaan on maksavien asiakkaiden huijaamista ja aliarviointia. Jokainen kun varmasti ymmärtää, että puoli tuntia myöhässä lähtevä vuoro ei vajaan 200 kilometrin matkan jälkeenkään ole aikataulussa, ei lähellekään.

----------


## killerpop

Tiedä vaikka tuohon mainitsemaani Tre-Huittinen pikaan liittyi sellainen seikka, että odotti vaihtomatkustajia Helsinki-Seinäjoki autosta, joka saapui hieman ennen tuon auton lähtöä ollen vartin myöhässä  :Wink:  Ettei se JJ:n offtopic sittenkään ihan kaukaa haettu ollut.

Vaan, 27.12. linjalla Tampere-Kuohijoki oli Pekolan #21 IBV-921 Wiima M353

----------


## J_J

Jatketaanpa vielä tuota aloittamaani offtopic-aihetta tässä ketjussa: Tänään(kin) hämmästelin Töysän Linjan iltapikavuoron lähtöaikaa Tampereelta Jyväskylään... Aikataulussa lukee lähtöajaksi 21.15, mutta vielä 5 minuuttia tämän jälkeen auto seisoo rahtiasemalla eikä kuljettajaa näy missään. Samanaikaisesti maksavat asiakkaat värjöttelevät laukkuineen lähtölaiturissa tietämättöminä, mahtaako koko vuoroa koskaan edes lähteä.

Tätä tapausta ei voi puolustella käytännössä millään järkisyyllä, koska auto ei saavu "viime tipassa" mistään, vaan seisoo useamman tunnin Tampereella ennen tuota Jyväskylän yökierroksen lähtöä. Vuoroa ajaa useimmiten vakikuljettaja, eikä maanantain 27.12.2010 tilanne ole mitenkään poikkeuksellinen. Nyt vuoro jäi vielä klo 21.25 lähtölaituriin seisomaan rahastus- ym. toimien suorittamisen vuoksi kun itse poistuin paikalta.

Jotta viestiin saadaan edes ripaus viestiketjun otsikon mukaista asiaa, todettakoon, että autokin oli tavallaan "outo" tässä vuorossa, nimittäin Hannes eli nro. 25.

Todettakoon myös, että vielä muutama vuosi sitten, kun tuota vuoroa ajoi edellinen vakikuljettaja, tapahtui lähtö Tampereelta käytännössä aina aikataulun mukaiseen aikaan. Olisikin mukava kuulla, mikä on liikennöivän yrityksen kanta tämän kaltaiseen asiakas"palveluun"  :Wink: 

Ps. Moderaattori(t) voinevat katkaista nämä myöhästymiskeskustelut halutessaan omaksi aiheekseen tai paremmin sopivaan ketjuun, jotteivat sekoita suotta näiden outojen autojen havainnointia linjoilla...

----------

